# Big decoy sale!!!



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Just thought that I would let you know that there is a big garage sale with a lot of s&b decoys. I talked with the lady there and they are Dave Beams. It is located on 45 street just south of main avenue in west fargo. If you come from main you will see a big orange sign that directs you where to go. I don't know if it is still going but there were a ton of decoys. Floaters northwinds and all kinds of different decoys.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

He is/was a guide in ND and other states in the spring. What is going on with him ... Quiting the bus. ??


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

When I asked the lady about him she never really gave me an answer.
She said he was in Nebraska this spring. I really don't know for sure what the deal is.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I stopped by yesterday b4 church and talked with the guy. He said that "he is slowing down." He still has quite a few decoys for sale. If you want any more info let me know.


----------

